# 1989 Ms. International, Jackie Paisley



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2011)

If you're a longtime fan of female bodybuilding then you've probably heard of Jackie Paisley. 







Jackie is a former IFBB Pro and was one of the top competitors in women's bodybuilding in the late 1980s. 












She is the 1989 Ms. International and placed as high as 4th in the Ms. Olympia competition. She was also the 1987 NPC USA Champion taking the heavyweight and overall titles that year.

I'm writing to encourage you to visit *http://www.jackiepaisley.com/* to learn more about her and her son, Neo. 

Jackie is currently suffering from health issues related to breast implants. Her symptoms have progressed to the point where she is struggling with daily life. She has a 6-year-old special needs son who needs a healthy mom.





Jackie and son, Neo!

She's requesting donations to help cover expenses to cover surgery which may correct her health problems. Her goal is to rebuild her life as a mom, health consultant and activist. Those who choose to help and may have questions can contact her at jackiecampaign@gmail.com

Her campaign is sponsored by the Foundation for Asthma and Immune Research (FAIR). This is a 501(c)(3) Non Profit, so you’ll receive an email to use for a tax deduction when you donate. Please – click *“Donate”* today.

Jackie is extremely grateful to those who have donated so far. Thank you! If you can't donate cash right now there's still a way to help. 

Some people and companies are donating goods and services! She is glad to accept movie tickets, dinners, or anything people would like to receive as a gift. Just send a message to Jackie on Facebook or call 602-903-1056.

All gifts are eligible for a tax deduction.

*A message from Jackie:*

Thank you so much! You are my answer, my solution to save my life. With _any _effort or contribution, you are making the difference for me and I will always be grateful as long as I live! 

Warmest Regards,
Jackie Paisley






I know there have been several other threads with requests for assistance, but I also know that the bodybuilding community has a big heart. If you're able to provide help in any way at all, please offer that aid. She has a Facebook page (*Jackie Paisley | Facebook*) and is looking for any help in getting her message out there.

Here's a link to PayPal. Jackie Paisley's payment e-mail is jipwr@yahoo.com


----------



## Arnold (Jan 17, 2011)

the donation link does not work.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2011)

^ Thank you, Prince. I reworded it. The link now goes to PayPal and Paisley's payment e-mail is included.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 17, 2011)

Jackie Paisley had a very distinctive posing style, preceding Kai Greene with the headstands. 











YouTube Video


----------



## DKW (Dec 16, 2012)

*12-16-12 update*

See Today's UPDATE On Jackie:
12-14-12

 "Jackie Paisley was once a top competitor and role model in the fitness  industry. A former IFBB professional female bodybuilder during the  1980s, Jackie achieved the ultimate honor by winning the prestigious  1989 Ms. International overall. I doubt the thought ever crossed her  mind that one day she would literally be competing for her life.

 With a degree from Arizona State University, a certified  personal trainer, nutritionist, dancer and professional bodybuilder  with over two decades of experience, this woman is no stranger to  obstacles. My favorite quote from Jackie is, ?Every truly great  accomplishment is at first impossible!?

 In 2011, after months  of illness and misdiagnosis from doctors, she went through a seven-hour  surgery to remove adhesions and eight lymph nodes filled with silicone  due to breast enhancement done during her competitive years. Until her  personal experiences with ?silicone toxicity? Jackie didn?t consider the  consequences as the medical community expressed such safety. After the  surgery, the effects left her previously sculpted muscles and strength,  diminished and extremely weak. In addition to unexpected physical  complications, resulting in months of recovery, Jackie also cares for  her eight year old special needs son (Neo).

 The expenses have  overwhelmed Jackie and although many of her friends have tried to help  get her back on track, she struggles to make the basic payments of rent,  electricity, and food. As a proud and independent woman, Jackie shies  away from asking for help. Through all these complications though she  remains positive about her recovery and has used her knowledge to  identify ?The Genetic Code? to help others become healthy through herbal  supplements rather than medication. This is how I first met Jackie  several months ago. I am a bikini competitor and athlete looking to make  my mark in the fitness industry. The training, diet and supplements  alone begin to take its toll on the body for many athletes over time.  Jackie was able to utilize her skills and personal experiences to help  me identify, treat and work through the different systems so I can get  back to my goals. I still have a couple months to my recovery but I can  already tell a major difference.

 What I am asking is for help  (see below Links), on behalf of a woman who has impacted the fitness  industry for years and is continuing to do so. All she needs is a  spotter to help minimize the heavy weight until she can readjust and  push                                                             forward."                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          - Allison Pease

 1. Jackie?s YouTube Post (12-9-12) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vyRgCb0k9OA
 2. Direct Donation Link Welcome!
 3. Jackie Paisley Facebook Fan Page https://www.facebook.com/pages/Jackie-Paisley/135638206491021?ref=ts&fref=ts


----------



## BP2000 (Dec 16, 2012)

saline


----------

